# John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da*

						Der erste Trailer zu John Wick: Chapter 3 - Parabellum ist da. Im dritten Teil der brutalen Action-Reihe erleben wir den schweigsamen Anti-Helden John Wick (Keanu Reeves) auf der Flucht, nachdem ein gigantisches Kopfgeld auf ihn ausgesetzt wurde. Im Trailer zu sehen: Stark inszenierte Action, alte Bekannte und die Neuzugänge Halle Berry und Mark Dacascos . 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *John Wick 3: Parabellum - Der erste Trailer ist da*


----------



## Herbststurm (18. Januar 2019)

Ich freue mich schon drauf, den 2 Teil fand ich nicht ganz so gut wie den 1 aber mal schauen, wie der nächst so wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. Januar 2019)

Vorfreude


----------



## -Chefkoch- (18. Januar 2019)

Sieht sehr vielversprechend aus


----------



## RyzA (18. Januar 2019)

Ich muß mir erstmal  den zweiten Teil angucken. Den kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## Ersy90 (18. Januar 2019)

Ich hab mich so sehr drauf gefreut, aber wieso muss wieder eine Frau am ende mit ihm zusammenkämpfen...ahhhhhh
Dicke Lovestory das fehlt noch.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Januar 2019)

Genau mein Ding


----------



## Dynamitarde (18. Januar 2019)

Array


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (19. Januar 2019)

Schaut sehr gut aus


----------



## LastManStanding (19. Januar 2019)

mmh Teil 3... vielleicht guck ich mir doch mal Teil 1 an. Vielleicht gibt es alle 3 Teile nächstes Jahr für 20èr in einer Box im Sale! Soll ja gut sein hörte ich
Fluch der Karibik kann man ja endlich in der Box kaufen, weil Herr Depp in Teil 6 nicht mehr mit macht, ist allles danach eh uninteressant-für Mich.
Ich kauf gerne Boxen aber es gibt ja ständig nen neuen Teil von irgendwas... nicht mal in bei Wallstreet und Sin City war ich vor Teil 2 sicher


----------

